# Likelihood of Being Rehired once Seasonal Position Ends



## WT75 (Jan 25, 2021)

Would REALLY appreciate your answers on this: 

So, my Seasonal GM Expert position ended Dec 26, 2020. I believe they liked my work  Since then, I applied twice to whatever I thought I qualified for part-time wanting 15 hours a week, 20 ish for holidays, etc., with preference to 3 consecutive days a week, ANY days, preferably 7am-Noon.  (I'm over age 55 and care for two disabled people, so that's why the particular hours.)

What's my likelihood of getting an interview?? So far, haven't heard much.

Thanks, in advance, for your responses!!


----------



## happygoth (Jan 25, 2021)

That's very limited availability. A store would have to have a very specific need to consider hiring for those hours.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 25, 2021)

Agree with Happygoth your limited availability will make it difficult to get hired. If you have any wiggle room on your availability open it up some.   Can you do weekends that’s a big plus & maybe one day a week closing or at least 8 or 9.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 25, 2021)

Unless the planets really align for you, it’s difficult to get hired, or even called in for an interview, with such limited availability. Mornings only availability is especially undesirable for most stores, because those are the shifts that are the most  popular, and are usually already filled, or easily able to be filled, by existing team members. Target prefers open availability, but your being available on the weekend is a plus, and in most stores being available for closing or late shifts would help your chances.

Hours are particularly low in January/February and there are few hours for existing TMs, so it’s likely that they won’t be hiring until March. Good luck!


----------



## WT75 (Jan 25, 2021)

Gotcha, good info! Thanks, everybody! This forum helps alot!


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 25, 2021)

Very little hiring done in Jan/feb.  reapply in March and be certain to clarify you are available weekends.


----------



## BackroomSlacker (Jan 25, 2021)

As of now till mid March you should collect on employment, there are no hours even for the part timers. Come mid March and early April you should definitely apply. You already know the store procedures I'm guessing and if you did good during the seasonal phase you have an excellent chance of being rehired. We take back our seasonal help because it's easier to hire people that already know the routine.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 25, 2021)

Call HR in March. Ask what their needs are. Maybe they need someone who can work 6am to 1 and maybe you can accommodate that. You won't need to reapply because they will just reactivate you.


----------



## WT75 (Jan 26, 2021)

Excellent - thank you so much ! 
Have a great rest of your day !!!!


----------

